# Hamm



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Not the cooked dead pig stuff, the place in Germany....

Decided to make a road trip of it....

It all started around 23:45 on Thursday 9th September when Skimsa's flight landed in Bristol airport....

Left my house at 09:00 Friday morning, drove 130 miles to a pick up Ashmashmash, then a further 90 miles to get on the Eurotunnel....

Met up with another car load of RFUKers and on the train we got ... well, after our car was checked over by security peeps...

Got into France and off we went, although we did drive past the other car (which was supposed to be following us), so had to wait in a nearby carpark for them...

Anyways ... 300 miles later we arrived in Hamm.... around 21:00.
Would have been earlier if it wasn't for our fancy new sat nav sending us on a major detour to avoid heavy traffic, said detour meaning we ended up driving through Antwerp during rush hour.

Saturday we got up at 07:00ish and set off to the show about 08:00.... 

Queue was mental, but we were pretty much at the front .... doors opened and the queue turned into a mass scrum to get in...

So, in the show ..... loads to see, too much to try and list.... we walked around for 5 hours!!!!

Saturday night was pretty uneventful.

Sunday we left the hotel at 07:30 and got back to the Eurotunnel in Calais about 11:30... over an hour earlier than our booked train, so managed to get an early one.

While waiting to get our passports checked four security men decided that we were carrying drugs so decided to search us and the car ... no drugs were found, just one snake and one frog (which I had neglected to tell them we had)....

Finally got let on the train, although one half an hour later.... back in England by 12:30, hour drive to drop Ashmashmash off, 2 hours later back home....

It was an experience, but a good one....


----------



## Hogman666 (Sep 14, 2010)

Great place for rep lovers. My first time and spent an enjoyable time on a minibus with some very very interesting and knowledgable people,now the proud owner of a couple of hogs, just the start of what I will be one of the best collections around.


----------

